# Mitspieler für verschiedene Games gesucht



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (1. März 2016)

*Mitspieler für verschiedene Games gesucht*

Hey,

Ich suche ein paar nette Mitspieler die vllt in meinem Alter sind (17). 
Gespielt wird eig alles was so derzeit Spaß macht und ihr wollt. Also ich suche Leute für Black Desert Online und vermutlich noch andere Games also eher Multigaming. Sowas wie GTA V oder R6 Siege geht ja eig immer und macht in nem kleinen Grüppchen auch viel Spaß. 
Einen TS könnte ich bald anbieten sobald ich meinen Raspberry aufgesetzt habe. 
Ansonsten wäre es mir wichtig wenn man nicht so aufgedreht ist. 
Vllt finden sich ja ein paar


----------



## Zerebo (11. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für verschiedene Games gesucht*

Du hättest nicht zufällig auch Interesse an The Culling? Ist quasi Battle Royale/Tribute von Panem das Spiel. Noch early access aber verdammt spaßig. 
Da suche ich noch Mitspieler. Würde das gerne auch aufnehmen und wenn es was taugt als best of auf Youtube hochladen.  Ein Video hab ich schon wo ich alleine unterwegs bin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWFlrjcgp4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

